# DNP & BodyTemp in a Covid Society



## lfod14 (Oct 25, 2020)

Haven't used DNP yet, but was planning to in the future and it hit me, with many places checking temps how much of a problem would this be? Do it get you up that high? I usually run on the lower side normally but these days 2 degrees and you're over 100. Thoughts?


----------



## Trump (Oct 25, 2020)

Your body sweats to control it’s temp your actually temp won’t rise it will just feel like it is


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 26, 2020)

Trump said:


> Your body sweats to control it’s temp your actually temp won’t rise it will just feel like it is



So simple it's stupid! Thanks man.


----------

